# Cooking & Recipes



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 26, 2016)

I do apologize if this thread has been created before but I figured MT has a few cooks and it would be entertaining to share food pics and recipes. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 26, 2016)

Bacon wrapped dates with a brown sugar glaze. 







Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 26, 2016)

My version of beef kufta and a spicy drum stick with a side if cabbage salad. 






Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 26, 2016)

Potato as well as a Kim chi pancake. 






Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 26, 2016)

Carne asada potato slices. 






Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 26, 2016)

Lobster with shrimp scampi to dip the lobster in. 






Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok ill stop posting but I have much more stored in my phone from the past few months of cooking lol. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2016)

Tofu Scramble






Couscous and Black beans






And I am going to try and make this over the weekend

norwegian lazyman's bread


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 26, 2016)

Looks good Xue

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm still unpacking all our cookware and waiting on a fridge. But I'll be all aboard this thread soon!


----------



## Steve (Aug 27, 2016)

Buka said:


> I'm still unpacking all our cookware and waiting on a fridge. But I'll be all aboard this thread soon!


Me too.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 27, 2016)

I am just unpacking my tongue looking at those pictures!! @ST1Doppelganger, @Xue Sheng, you guys cannot just post pics then run off! come cook me some breakfast here!!!


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

Jenna said:


> I am just unpacking my tongue looking at those pictures!! @ST1Doppelganger, @Xue Sheng, you guys cannot just post pics then run off! come cook me some breakfast here!!!


Some breakfast pics steak and eggs.











Then this is me getting creative with eggs. I had spicy feta cheese that I covered the over easy eggs with. 






Here's the underside pic so pretty much of the over easy eggs on the cheese 





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

My meat loaf 















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

Corn beef hash 





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

Greek chicken with cauliflower 





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

Tri tip 











Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

Pork chop with green beans and home made chimichurri and vinaigrette. 





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

Skirt steak with the chimichurri I make. 





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

Take note the steak and eggs steak was originally bbq the night before and thats the left over steak that I pan heated again hence why it's not a perfect rare lol. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

And the grand finale for the BJJ crowd you guys better know what these are. 







Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Aug 27, 2016)

Kebees, maybe?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 27, 2016)

I might have to start posting pics of bangers and mash, Yorkshire puddings and roasties, toad in the hole, crumpets, stargazey pie, Cullen skink, spotted dick, Eton mess etc


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Vietnamese spring rolls with peanut sauce:


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Grillmaster at a friend's party during my Germany visit last month:


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Spicy Korean pork:


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Steamed pork buns:


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Eyetalian turkey meatball soup:


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Empanadas:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 27, 2016)

Breakfast today was 





and


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 27, 2016)

Lunch will be this

The Engine 2 Diet |   French Toast






However I have never made that before so I will not know how it tastes until after lunch....I will be baking it


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Lunch will be this
> 
> The Engine 2 Diet |   French Toast
> 
> ...


I love French toast and that looks good Xue 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

Buka said:


> Kebees, maybe?


It's pao de queo aka what I like to call Brazilian cheesy poofs. Their made with tapioca starch so they are gooey in the middle but crunchy on the outside. 

Here's kind of a crappy photo of them with one sliced open. 





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

Flatfish your pics didn't upload correctly but I love all of the foods you posted. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Trying again: meatball soup


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Steamed pork buns


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Korean spicy pork


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Vietnamese spring rolls


----------



## Flatfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Empanadas


----------



## Steve (Aug 27, 2016)

Made buttermilk biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast.   I am nit used to taking pictures, and completely forgot. 

They were good, though.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 27, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> Empanadas


Nice I love empanadas and make them as well since my wife is Costa Rican. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Lunch will be this
> 
> The Engine 2 Diet |   French Toast
> 
> ...



That was good, so good I am making it again today and adding Vegetarian Spring rolls to make my lunch


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 28, 2016)

Thai Tea simple but good. 






Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 28, 2016)

Pork pot stickers with sauce 






Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Sep 13, 2016)

First time using anchovies in the first stage of my sauces for seafood pasta and I was very impressed. 

You essentially cook the anchovies with the shallot and garlic along with other goodies in olive oil until they fall apart. You then add in your other base of tha sauce being wine, tomatoes or cream. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 13, 2016)

simple and easy, but sorry no picture

Various vegetables of your choice in  bowl. Pour in egg white, or a couple eggs. Microwave 5 minutes


----------



## Steve (Sep 13, 2016)

Not sure if I can post a picture from Facebook, but this is hopefully a snapshot of the chicken breast and andouille sausage gumbo I made Sunday night.  It was pretty delicious.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Sep 13, 2016)

Pan fried hammered chicken breast with a jalapeno cream, lemon, basil sauce over it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Sep 13, 2016)

Pozole

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka (Sep 13, 2016)

Turkey Marsala Meatballs

Ingredients -

1/3 cup, plus 1 tablespoon Marsala wine
1 pound ground turkey, dark meat.
1/4 cup grated pecorino, plus extra for serving
1 large egg, beaten
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
8 ounces cremini mushrooms, sliced
1 large shallot, minced
1 1/2 teaspoons flour
1 1/4 cups low-sodium chicken broth

Preheat the broiler to high.

In a large bowl, mix together the breadcrumbs, milk and 1 tablespoon Marsala. Soak for 5 minutes. Add the turkey, pecorino, egg, parsley, 1/2 teaspoon of the salt and the pepper. Gently mix together the ingredients until just combined. Form the mixture into tablespoon-size balls and place on an oiled baking sheet. Broil for 5 minutes, or until the meatballs are beginning to brown and are just barely cooked through. Remove from the oven, set aside.






In a skillet, heat 1 tablespoon of the olive oil over medium-high heat. Add the mushrooms and cook, stirring with a wooden spoon, until the mushrooms are brown on all sides, about 5 minutes. Add the shallots and the remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt and cook for another 2 minutes. Lower the heat to medium and stir in the flour and the remaining 1 tablespoon olive oil. Add the 1/3 cup Marsala and stir until the mixture is smooth. Whisk in the chicken broth and simmer for 5 minutes. Add the meatballs to the sauce and simmer for an additional 5 minutes to let the flavors blend. Serve hot, garnished with grated pecorino.

But you'll get no finished picture from me.
There's a name for you guys, you know. Posting all these mouthwatering pics, oh, you know exactly what you're doing. Show me the goodies.....and then nothing.
Outside of Xue's French Toast, and a minor reference from Doppelganger, there isn't one mention of a recipe.

You know what you guys are? Each and every one of you is a Cook Tease.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 14, 2016)

I come here because I cannot afford breakfast


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Sep 14, 2016)

Buka said:


> Turkey Marsala Meatballs
> 
> Ingredients -
> 
> ...


I'll start doing an ingredient list and process of steps but I don't measure anything anymore since I season everything thru taste. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

